# Mercury Mountaineer Fuel System Help needed



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Towed my sister's 2000 Mercury Mountaineer home a week ago. Just died, no service engine light, no codes. Not getting any fuel to the injector rail, will run as long as I keep spraying starting fluid in the intake but I hate to do that very often. Have changed the fuel pump, filter, relays and fuses and the fuel system reset has not been tripped. Still not getting any fuel pressure and not able to hear the fuel pump run. I am guessing either an open in the electrical system or possibly a bad sensor shutting down the fuel system. Any suggestion short of taking to a shop or replacing the Mountaineer.

Thanks anyone who can help.


----------

